
US business schools hit by weaker demand for two-year MBA - thisisit
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/94443d4e-7e5d-11e6-bc52-0c7211ef3198.html?siteedition=intl
======
kontrolldkhaos
I look forward to the day that business schools offer ACTUAL experiences in
running a business by taking the kids out of the classroom and into a brick
and mortar company, so they can get hands on experience in working to grow a
business.

I believe that if you want to get kids to come to a college to get a degree
(which is declining, it seems, at a rapid pace. The secret's out - that piece
of paper doesn't mean sh*t) offer them something that many other schools
aren't - teaching them about the hustle, giving them a safe place to
experiment, and above all, experience.

